# who wants the strangers mask



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you want a strangers mask contact me at [email protected]


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

what do they look like? I know one of my friends wanted to do this for halloween this year.


----------



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

if u want a mask i make them let me know at [email protected] we can make it happen


----------

